

First Weekend iPhone Sales Top 10 Million, Set New Record - saadmalik01
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/09/22First-Weekend-iPhone-Sales-Top-10-Million-Set-New-Record.html

======
Shad0w59
Boom.

